# New inshore fishing lures from Marea Gear



## MareaGear (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey Guys. New to the forum, and just wanted to share our premium inshore baits. We have spent a ton of time developing some of the most effective inshore baits the market has seen and simply wanted to keep ya'll in the loop.

Check em out at mareagear.com!

Perfect for snook,tarpon,redfish, flounder, speckled trout and a variety of other coastal species...


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Your soft plastics are about the only thing I could see myself buying, price point wise. Your 5.5" slow sink twitch bait was $19.95 at one point? That's rich.


----------



## MareaGear (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you for the feedback on our Thumpin Paddler soft plastics.
Also, keep in mind that the sinking STICK Bait you are referring to is our MiraMira lure series which are 20-30% more inexpensive than our competitors.
Thanks again!


----------

